# New unknown crypt!



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Here's something fresh - a new as of yet unidentified crypt!









More on my blog:
http://kryptokoryne.aquaticscape.com/2009/10/07/cryptocoryne-sp-jp0501-2/


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats ! It’s a beautiful ……………. I am eyeing the little plantlet on the left LOL.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Ghazanfar,

Very nice! How did you come by it?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow that is sick! Is it potted in straight up aquasoil?


----------



## Vadim S (Nov 16, 2008)

bangkaensis or scurrilis


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Sweet, hope you can find out what it is! Is that the only plant of it you have? Any growing submersed?


----------



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice plant.
Thumbs up


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thank you for the compliments!



HoustonFishFanatic said:


> ...I am eyeing the little plantlet on the left LOL.


I should have one or two plant available soon...just make sure you're on the mailing list.



Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Ghazanfar, Very nice! How did you come by it?


I picked this up at ECS a couple of years ago. It didn't like the trip back, and all that was left was a pin head size rhizome. But it came back, and is doing well!



legomaniac89 said:


> Wow that is sick! Is it potted in straight up aquasoil?


Its potted in Aquasoil + leaf compost (50/50) I think.



Vadim S said:


> bangkaensis or scurrilis


bangkaensis has a very distinct spathe, and I've had that flower for me several times, so I don't think thats it. However, scurrilis is still a possibility.



Jdinh04 said:


> Sweet, hope you can find out what it is! Is that the only plant of it you have? Any growing submersed?


I've got a few of these now, this one is the mother plant, I've got several daughter plants now. I have not tried to grow it submersed, most of my collection is emersed grown.



supasi said:


> Nice plant.Thumbs up


Thank you!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Thank you for the compliments!
> 
> I should have one or two plant available soon...just make sure you're on the mailing list.


Sweet. I am on the list.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Sep 7, 2009)

what a nice looking plant!


----------

